

Did FireFox 19 break webapps that rely on PDF-s being as-is? - middayc
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/951147

======
middayc
Explanation: It seems that since they made embedded PDF renderer (via PDF.js),
which is awesome step otherwise, they add the URL to the print (but not PDF
preview) as they do when you print webpages. example:
<http://cdn.arosoftware.com/files/IMG.pdf>

The problem is, I don't see a way to disable that, so it seems 100s of users
of hypothetical webapp that needs PDF-s to look exactly as they were generated
(imagine some contracts, reports, invoices, ...) and use FF, have a problem.
Do you noww have to require them to fiddle with settings, download and print
all invoices or switch to another browser. Which is all bad, I want that it
just works and that they keep using what they want.

The page says the fix (with moznomarginboxes, which if I understand would have
to be added to the HTML behing PDF.js rendeder) will come in v 22. But what
until then?

